# Circuito basico para variar la frecuencia



## juacosh (May 27, 2008)

hola, soy todavia novato en la electrónica,  asi  que quisiera que me explcaran con un circuito sencillo  como puedo  obtener una  fracuencia  que yo desee con una señal directa  con la cual yo alimente el circuito, y esta frecuencia  la  reprodusca en un parlante 

he visto en otros foros que utilizan un integrado para ello, mi objetivo con esta pregunta es saber  como manipular una señal cuarquiera  para  obtener una frecuencia cualquiera, he escuchado que con un transistor puedo variar la  frecuencia, la  verdar hasta el  momento he aprendido a manipular un transistor como un suiche  pero no  se como para manipulador de frecuencias .  
les agradecería  cualquier ayuda sobre el tema y  también las ecuaciones con las cuales puedo obtener los valores de resistencias, condensadores y elementos para utilizar en el circuito, muchas gracias


----------



## Siddharta (May 28, 2008)

Hola, yo tambien soy un novato , pero se me ocurre que puedes usar un timer 555 en Astable, para que te mande señales cuadradas, y ya con potenciometros puedes variarle la frecuencia y le puedes conectar un LED o una bocina en la salida, pero cuando tengas una frecuencia muy alta no vas a poder escuchar la variacion .
De transistores se muy poco y tampoco verla en el LED jejeje.

aqui te pongo un link con información del timer 555

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm

Ademas puedes buscar mas información del timer aqui en el foro =)
espero y te ayude de algo.


Saludos.


----------



## juacosh (May 28, 2008)

muchas gracias men , definitivamente era lo que buscaba , estan muy completa las instrucciones  de manejo


----------

